# LAPhil Presents Hilary Hahn Plays Tchaikovsky, Friday-Sunday, December 10-12 at Walt



## bdawes

LAPhil Presents Hilary Hahn Plays Tchaikovsky, Friday-Sunday, December 10-12 at Walt Disney Concert Hall 
Friday-Saturday 8:00pm; Sunday 2:00pm

Artists: 
Los Angeles Philharmonic 
Rafael Frühbeck de Burgos, conductor 
Hilary Hahn, violin

Program: 
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto 
Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique

Celebrated for her probing interpretations, technical assurance and compelling stage presence, 
Hilary Hahn can take a well-known masterpiece and make it sound totally fresh. (Follow her touring 
adventures in her famous online journal at HilaryHahn.com.)

For Tickets and Information: http://www.laphil.com/tickets/program-detail.cfm?id=2180


----------

